# Ellerwomen



## Daniel A.

«So they lived peacefully with ogres who had ome eye or dragons (of whom
there were a lot in those days). They didn’t leap into the sea every time
they saw a mermaid comb her hair on a rock, they simply said, „Good morning”.
They understood that Ellerwomen had hollow backs and hated to be locked at
on Saturday and that if trolls wanted to wear their beards so long that they
stepped on them every time they walked, then that was entirely their own
affair.»
The Secret of Platform 13 - Eva Ibbotson

Ce sunt Ellerwomen, făpturi ale mării în folclorul irlandez sau scoțian cumva?


----------



## farscape

Mai degrabă iele din folclorul scandinav  - după unele descrieri de pe net: 

"The Ellerwomen, name which is a crude translation of the Danish Ellekvinder, meaning Elf Women, belong to the Fair Folk of Scandinavia."


----------



## Daniel A.

farscape said:


> Mai degrabă iele din folclorul scandinav  - după unele descrieri de pe net:
> 
> "The Ellerwomen, name which is a crude translation of the Danish Ellekvinder, meaning Elf Women, belong to the Fair Folk of Scandinavia."



Ielele cred că fac parte doar din tradițiile românești (la fel precum cuvântul dor, care nu există în alte limbi), și nu cred că în Scandinavia li se spune așa. O să văd cum să le dau o denumire mai aproape de contextul cultural specific. Ellerwomen, sau făpturi al e mării, eventual cu o notă pentru definiția ta. Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

Văd că spiriduș/pricolici sau direct elf sunt întâlnite mai des în română. Totuși elfii n-au nicio legătură specifică cu marea.

Am întâlnit elfi de munte, de pădure (de aici ielele mele ) sau de casă. Elfii de mare par să fie o creație a "mitologiei" jocurilor pe calculator.

Dacă citești cu atenție articolul de aici e ușor de înțeles că ellekvinder sau elle kvinder sunt femei elf în daneză. Versiunea originală daneză e la sfârșit.

Cum se ajunge de la ellerwoman la ellekvinder nu am alte informații decât cele din primul meu post. Având în vedere ca Eva Ibbotson e o scriitoare contemporană de literatură fantastică, cred că merge orice interpretare care face sens în contextul narațiunii.


----------



## Daniel A.

farscape said:


> Văd că spiriduș/pricolici sau direct elf sunt întâlnite mai des în română. Totuși elfii n-au nicio legătură specifică cu marea.
> 
> Am întâlnit elfi de munte, de pădure (de aici ielele mele ) sau de casă. Elfii de mare par să fie o creație a "mitologiei" jocurilor pe calculator.
> 
> Dacă citești cu atenție articolul de aici e ușor de înțeles că ellekvinder sau elle kvinder sunt femei elf în daneză. Versiunea originală daneză e la sfârșit.
> 
> Cum se ajunge de la ellerwoman la ellekvinder nu am alte informații decât cele din primul meu post. Având în vedere ca Eva Ibbotson e o scriitoare contemporană de literatură fantastică, cred că merge orice interpretare care face sens în contextul narațiunii.


Mulțumesc. Autoarea are în text elf women, dar nu pot să spun elfă, deoarece elf e doar la masculin. Și în text este vorba despre o Insulă care s-a desprins de continent, probabil Marea Britanie. O să încerc să păstrez teminologia specifică pentru locul de acțiune al cărții, undeva pe lângă Anglia.


----------



## Zareza

Cred că este voie să semnalăm o greșeală dintr-o postare, nu?

Pentru farscape, sper fără nicio supărare. Aici este foarte bine explicat:

Pe cuvânt, cu Ana Iorga. De ce nu are sens să folosim expresia ”face sens”


----------

